# First split pics.



## tradhunter98 (Nov 30, 2014)

Had a decent first split! Had a field of geese I had plan to hunt with about 150 birds working it every day. But geese being geese they decided to make it interesting and all come in at once. It was fun working them but they sat down about 60yards short. Had a decent two gun public land hunt. And a fun little pond hunt.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 30, 2014)

.......


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 30, 2014)

....


----------



## duckyaker90 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice to see youngins out gettin it done!! Congrats


----------



## Silvereyes (Nov 30, 2014)

Great looking hunt. Wish my first split was half as good.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Nov 30, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHA love the blackout on the first photo


----------



## baypat (Nov 30, 2014)

We had 3 good mornings. This is from 1 morning hunt.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 30, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA love the blackout on the first photo



With someone like you on the loose nick I couldn't risk it.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Nov 30, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> With someone like you on the loose nick I couldn't risk it.



We got way to many holes down here for me to drive all the way up there to steal yours.


----------



## mlandrum (Nov 30, 2014)

N I C E !!!!!!


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 30, 2014)

Those are some great pics!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice hunt, still want those kent hulls?


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 1, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> Nice hunt, still want those kent hulls?



yes


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 1, 2014)

Okay I have been saving them as well as some spectrashot and hevi-shot


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 1, 2014)

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/ACCAE75D-E793-4135-BF05-553EAC269940_zpsfemqpcrt.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Our best hunt!
Saturday 2 woodys lost a mallard.
Yesterday,
2 woodys 1 gadwall
Had the mallards there but didn't quite finish.

1st split We picked up 30birds as a group should've done better could've done worse. Saving the woody hole till Christmas but they're coming back in strength.


----------



## MAP IV (Dec 1, 2014)

Wasn't in Georgia for the first split but was up in Clemson as I'm here in school.  We hunted all public water on Hartwell and opening morning was the best morning, we got 10 woodies and a gadwall.  This little thing called "going to class" kind of got in the way of hunting as much as I would have wanted to.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 1, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> If you put 2 and 2 together there is no doubt where that is.......



Pick me, pick me, I know where it is!


----------



## Hunteradams (Dec 1, 2014)

Everyone does. And everyone already hunts there.


----------



## dom (Dec 1, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> If you put 2 and 2 together there is no doubt where that is.......



assuming they know math


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 1, 2014)

dom said:


> assuming they know math



See that's the difference in the true hardcore guys and the duck commanders.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 1, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> What we know math???



Why of course we do.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 4, 2014)

2 man Limit of Cans


----------

